# I never thought I would love red e/s that much! Danger Zone I love you EOTD!



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

Today was the big day. The first time I used red eye shadow. 
I was unsure if I should get Danger Zone MES but now I am happy that I did buy it yesterday!
So here is my christmas market tested EOTD.

My camera seems to like this look too because the pictures are not blurry this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















I used:

- Select Moisturecover Concealer NW15
- Artdeco Eye Shadow Base
- Flammable Paint (hello backup!)
- Basic Red p/g
- Dangerzone MES
- Agnes B e/s Extra Black
- Vanilla e/s for the highlight
- Your Ladyship p/g between Crease and Highlight to blend 





 How can such a pretty pigment exist? I used it for the first time today and I adore it!
- Eyeliner Mixing Medium for the Silver Glitter of the MES
- Feline Kohl smudged on the lower lashline
- Chanel Inimitable Mascara

I was unsure about the glitter in the middle of the MES but I scratched a bit off with a brush in an empty jar 
and together with the Mixing Medium I really like it! 
With a white or silver eyeliner underneath it, it would look amazing I guess.

I hope you like it!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 26, 2008)

This looks amazing Jeanette!  Your technique is so good.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it was ok that I sent you egg punch vibes instead of the promised red mulled wine vibes today! I couldn't resist!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 26, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW, this looks gorgeous and your blending is flawless!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Nov 26, 2008)

great EOTD!


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 26, 2008)

me likey!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 26, 2008)

All I can say is double WOW.  So creative with that trio.  Outstanding job.  Now of course I wish I had it


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

This looks Wonderful!!! Just perfect! Love it!!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 26, 2008)

AMAZING


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you both so much!


----------



## Snow_White (Nov 26, 2008)

Gorgeous. Beautiful red eyeshadow.


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow...that looks really good.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## nunu (Nov 27, 2008)

soo pretty!!!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you Nora!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Nov 27, 2008)

beautiful! i love red eyeshadow too. i don't have dangerzone, though. i just have mi'lady.


----------



## aangel (Nov 27, 2008)

Perfect look, perfect blending, WOW!!!!
What lipstick did you use in this look?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used Rich & Ripe l/g. I don't have that much lipstuff yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I spend the most of my MAC money on my eyes and cheeks.


----------



## aangel (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Thank you both! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Rich & Ripe l/g. I don't have that much lipstuff yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I spend the most of my MAC money on my eyes and cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You have such beautiful eyes and MAC has such gorgeous e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too mostly buy e/s, it's a huge addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You did a great job with this makeup look. Keep on experimenting


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







One thing why I rather buy powder e/s and powder blushes than lipglasses for example is that they don't get bad that fast and I can play with them for a long time!
And welcome to my new addiction for my eyes: Pigments!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, this is gorgeous! Your camera is fantastic too. It can take upclose pictures so big and clear!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Nov 27, 2008)

I love this, you have some skills.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you both so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am really happy how the pictures turned out this time. They are often
very blurry because I have bad lighting here.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 27, 2008)

So well blended!! Love it :]


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 28, 2008)

Gorgeous...!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today I used Flammable paint again and I am more and more in love with it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the more and more I am in love with paints the more mad I am about MAC d/c them!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

Gorgeous look! I love Dangerzone on you


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I am now even more looking forward to the red NARS e/s in spring.


----------



## luvmkup (Nov 29, 2008)

I love this look!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## pianohno (Nov 30, 2008)

That is wonderful ! You pull off red e/s really well sweetheart ! x


----------



## Sublim (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, this looks amazing!


----------



## rbella (Nov 30, 2008)

How did I miss this?????????  I am in love....


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 30, 2008)

Your blending is always PERFECT! These colors are awesome on you too... im loving the red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only wish you had on black liner but thats cause im a sucker for it, lol!!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 1, 2008)

I think that I may try this look today


----------

